# Desactiver mise en veille macbook



## charloo8 (21 Juin 2006)

Bonjour, 
beaucoup d'utilisateurs ont rencontrés des soucis avec leur mise en veille lors du "rabattement" de leur écran, mais moi je cherche a faire l'effet inverse.
En effet, il n'y a aucune option dans OS X de désactiver la mise en veille lorsque je referme l'écran.
Lorsque je referme l'écran, ma connexion WIFI, donc internet, se désactive par défaut.

Je cherche donc a savoir comment faire pour que lorsque je referme mon écran, les connexions et applications restent actives !
Si quelqu'un a déja rencontré ce probleme et l'a surtout corrigé,  , je serai ravi de savoir comment !
D'avance, merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## samoussa (21 Juin 2006)

charloo8 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> beaucoup d'utilisateurs ont rencontrés des soucis avec leur mise en veille lors du "rabattement" de leur écran, mais moi je cherche a faire l'effet inverse.
> En effet, il n'y a aucune option dans OS X de désactiver la mise en veille lorsque je referme l'écran.
> Lorsque je referme l'écran, ma connexion WIFI, donc internet, se désactive par défaut.
> ...


moi je me demande pourquoi ta connection wifi se desactive au point que ça te gene quand tu reouvre ton mac. Ta clé wep est normalement memorisée


----------



## Junk (21 Juin 2006)

Salut Charloo8

Bienvenue

La fonction "rechercher" du forum est très pratique tu sais ?? 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=42072


----------



## Junk (21 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> moi je me demande pourquoi ta connection wifi se desactive au point que ça te gene quand tu reouvre ton mac. Ta clé wep est normalement memorisée


Ce n'est pas ça son soucis 

C'est ça :



			
				Charloo8 a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche donc a savoir comment faire pour que lorsque je referme mon écran, les connexions et applications restent actives !


----------

